# Light for a low-tech heavily planted 55g



## xquisit (Sep 8, 2014)

I'm quite new to the hobby, and know I'm suppose to plan out which plants I want and then work around my lightning and CO2 equipment but at this point I'd like some recommendations.

Are there any lights on ebay that are worthy of using for my:

48¼ x 12¾ x 21
Aqueon 55g
tank?


I am buying a used EHEIM PRO 2075 for $70 tomorrow and would like to start planning out my lightning.

If you want to help me out by showing me a website that sells plants, this way I can have an understanding of what I want to grow.


----------



## TankAaron (Aug 8, 2014)

These are the two sites I've ordered from in the past, that I've had awesome experience with:

LiveAquaria.com
PlantedAquariumsCentral.com

If nothing else, they will provide information about the plants; particularly the plant's requirements.

Don't forget your lfs. Even the big box stores, like PetSmart, can have nice plants, albeit a small selection.

On help choosing plants, consider the opposite approach. You mentioned in another thread that you're working with a budget. Instead of choosing plants, and then buying equipment to meet their demands, try choosing the equipment, and then finding plants that will thrive with the equipment you have.


----------



## Slownas1 (Apr 26, 2014)

I'm using this one with a 55g planted tank. I used one bulb for a long time with a non co2 tank and have recently added co2 to the tank and added another bulb. Two 54w T5HO.

http://www.aquatraders.com/48-inch-4x54W-T5-Aquarium-Light-Fixture-p/52305p.htm

For plant knowlege you can just do a google search for any idividual plants and get your plant care info from there. Some good sites I have used are:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/index.php
http://www.aquariumplants.com/

If your more into videos Dustin has some good info complied on his youtube channel along with many other people just a start.






Hope this helps
-Adam


----------



## TankAaron (Aug 8, 2014)

Another thing to have in mind is how you'll be measuring the amount of light you buy. The measure of watts per gallons really should not be used. If I'm not mistaken, in order from better, to best, use one of the following methods:

Lumens > Par > Pur

To measure par and pur, you'd need specialized equipment. Since that is the case, I used lumens per gallon.

Also, do you know about Kelvin, light's color temperature?


----------



## xquisit (Sep 8, 2014)

I have to stop this current research and ask you folks about my current purchase (if you all don't mind):

I bought a one year used (cleaned every four months) Eheim Ultra 3 PRO 2075 for $70 (in working condition), but the owner used it for a saltwater reef tank.

Should I use it or hold him up to his money back garauntee? (KEEP IN KIND, HE IS EXTREMELY COOL - SO DO NOT SWEAT THE RETURN).


----------



## pandragon (Jul 10, 2014)

I don't see why it wouldn't work as long as you flushed all the salt out of it and cleaned it really well, replaced used media etc.


----------



## TankAaron (Aug 8, 2014)

How's the equipment gathering going? Updates! We love updates!


----------



## AKnickolai (Nov 30, 2007)

So, I'm a bit of a gear junkie. I love trying new things out. The BEST light I've found to date for low to medium light dirt tanks are the cheap $10 dome lights that you can get from Lowes (or any hardware store). Put a 13w or 18w spiral CF bulb in there an you are good to go. I know Lowes sells 5,000K and 6,500Kish bulb that works great for plants.

Most of them come with clamps that you can bend to hold the light above the tank. If you want to do a little DIY, you can tie the cords together in a piece of conduit and hang the light. Google "planted tank dome lights" and you'll see plenty of examples.


----------



## TankAaron (Aug 8, 2014)

Those are cheap, ugly, and work well. If you don't mind the eye soar, they are decent enough.


----------



## pandragon (Jul 10, 2014)

I have never gotten a cfl to grow anything, might as well get an LED flood light in daylight 5000k or higher. Around 2700k will give you reds and greens, the 500k+ will give you blues the plants like.


----------



## TankAaron (Aug 8, 2014)

All the lights I've ever had for my planted aquariums have all been cfls.


----------



## pandragon (Jul 10, 2014)

Theres a lot of light wasted in the spiral type. Most of it gets lost without a good reflector. Even then it wouldn't light up a closet let alone 18 inches of water.


----------



## TankAaron (Aug 8, 2014)

And yet my plants did well, and are doing well. Yes, I know about the wasted light, but they work for my budget.


----------



## AKnickolai (Nov 30, 2007)

TankAaron said:


> Those are cheap, ugly, and work well. If you don't mind the eye soar, they are decent enough.


I'll agree the stock light isn't too pretty. But, if you spend some time priming and painting the metal and conduit I think it can look pretty cool. If you're not into the DIY aspect of things and want to stay cheap Sunblaster T5HO strips can be purchased with a reflector (not a great one) from a lot of online horticulture shops. These will dish out about 60-70% of the PAR of a nice T5HO light, but for a low to medium light tank that's not such a bad thing.


----------

